# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vasectomie bij vrouwen - Artikel

## Sylvia93



----------


## Sylvia93

Vervolg: 


*Kan de sterilisatie ongedaan worden gemaakt?*  
Sterilisatie is in principe een definitieve ingreep, waarna geen gewenste zwangerschap meer mogelijk is. Voordat u besluit zich te laten steriliseren, moet u dus absoluut zeker weten dat u niet meer zwanger wilt worden. Toch kunt u op een bepaald moment in uw leven spijt krijgen. Wilt u in die situatie de ingreep ongedaan laten maken, dan is meestal een buikoperatie nodig. De kans op zwangerschap na een hersteloperatie hangt af van de sterilisatiemethode die was toegepast. Waren de eileiders dichtgebrand, dan ligt na herstel de kans op zwangerschap rond de 50%; was een ringetje of klemmetje gebruikt, dan is de kans ongeveer 80%.

*Anticonceptie tot aan de steriliteit*  
Het is van belang dat u op het moment van sterilisatie niet zwanger bent. Dat betekent dat u de anticonceptie die u nu gebruikt, moet blijven gebruiken tot na de sterilisatie. De sterilisatie werkt direct, maar als u de pil gebruikt, moet u de strip waarmee u bezig bent op het moment van sterilisatie, afmaken om te voorkomen dat u vroegtijdig menstrueert en uw cyclus onregelmatig wordt. Een spiraaltje kan tijdens de sterilisatie verwijderd worden, maar dat is wel afhankelijk van het moment van de cyclus. Indien u geen anticonceptie toepast, dient u er zelf voor te zorgen dat u niet zwanger bent op het moment van sterilisatie. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld door het gebruik van condooms tot aan het moment van sterilisatie.

*Wie betaalt de sterilisatie?* 
De ziekenfondsen en de meeste particuliere ziektekostenverzekeraars vergoeden alle kosten die verbonden zijn aan een sterilisatie. Bij twijfel is het verstandig dat u voor de ingreep contact opneemt met uw ziektekostenverzekeraar.
*
De voor- en nadelen op een rij*  
_Voordelen_
- sterilisatie is erg betrouwbaar
- u hoeft zich nauwelijks zorgen te maken over de mogelijkheid van zwangerschap
- u hoeft niet meer elke dag de pil in te nemen
- onregelmatig bloedverlies of pijn zoals bij een spiraaltje treedt na sterilisatie niet of nauwelijks op.

_Nadelen_
- u moet een korte narcose en een kleine operatie ondergaan
- de ingreep moet als onherroepelijk worden beschouwd en kan niet gemakkelijk hersteld worden. 

_Bron: www.gezondheid.be_

----------

